# Pot Calls



## TMAC (Dec 27, 2013)

I got a few pot calls turned before Christmas. I turned 3 cholla cactus calls and a sweet gum pot I got from Chris. I also turned some maple pots that really turned out good. Cactus calls are fun to turn, just have to go slow. Sweet gum looks really good but it is tougher to turn. Thanks to Chris for the great blanks and to Mike Yingling for the great advice. Ceramic over slate sounds great in cactus. Slate over glass in sweet gum is also good.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ghost1066 (Dec 27, 2013)

Good looking calls.


----------



## myingling (Dec 27, 2013)

Chris puts out some nice blanks ,,, Looks like you did them up right ,,great work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## RW Mackey (Dec 28, 2013)

Sharp looking calls, I've turned some of Chris's blanks, always good stuff. You did well.

Roy


----------



## TMAC (Dec 28, 2013)

RW Mackey said:


> Sharp looking calls, I've turned some of Chris's blanks, always good stuff. You did well.
> 
> Roy


Thanks Roy


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 28, 2013)

Very nice pots. Rick


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 28, 2013)

Great work on your part of making them and great work on Chris blank making. Looking good.

Ray


----------



## TMAC (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

Wicked awesome looking cactus calls


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 29, 2013)

Man those are sweet. I'd like to try some of Chris blanks too.


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 29, 2013)

I need to put an order into Chris too. Those are some sharp looking pots


----------



## TMAC (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks Brent. They really do look good finished. Nothing quite like them and sound great too.


----------



## James (Dec 30, 2013)

Those turned out great. Very nice work.


----------



## TMAC (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks James


----------



## dbroswoods (Dec 30, 2013)

Great looking pots !!!!

Mark


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 30, 2013)

How do I get in touch with Chris that supplied the the cactus? What is his screen name for WB?


----------



## TMAC (Dec 31, 2013)

Shagee415 said:


> How do I get in touch with Chris that supplied the the cactus? What is his screen name for WB?


His name on WB is justturnin. His name is Chris Burgess. You can send him a message and he will get back with you. Good luck and let me know how it goes. He also has a facebook page.


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 31, 2013)

Txs brotha


----------

